# Wolves Seen Feeding on Deer Wasatch County



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=196...ogs-or-coyotes-officials-say&s_cid=featured-1

I'm surprised they haven't captured them yet and done blood tests.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=196...ogs-or-coyotes-officials-say&s_cid=featured-1
> 
> I'm surprised they haven't captured them yet and done blood tests.


Probably because, as it states in the article, they weren't wolves! o-||


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

These may not have been wolves but there are wolves up there. It is highly unlikely that the wolves would come out this far as there is plenty of gam for them deep in the waters areas and towards the east. Right now the DWR will get a lot of false calls. People are a bit freaked out by the "confirmed" sightings and everything will look like a wolf to them now.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

HunterDavid said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=196...ogs-or-coyotes-officials-say&s_cid=featured-1
> ...


And you know that how? The biologists stated most likely were not wolves. They have been saying they're aren't wolves here for sometime. Until they capture one live and do blood tests they are all wolves IMO.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If you read the article, the trained, educated biologist stated that it is unlikely that these were wolves. Until they are captured, and blood samples taken, they are nothing more than canines. IMHO.


----------



## wbcougster (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe it is just me, and maybe I'm reading too much into things but but I think the following quote is telling. "Its not helpful" when referring to all of the reported sightings. Agreed in this case, it wasn't really wolves, but the general feeling I get is that the State doesn't want ot acknowledge the presence of wolves so the Feds can't come in and do their thing. I haven't yet heard our state take the same stance as ID and "turn a blind eye". But does it feel like our Division is saying just that? It feels like they are saying all of the animals seen are dogs or coyotes so they are fair game and will be that way until we "tell" you they are here. Again, maybe it is just me.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

> And you know that how? The biologists stated most likely were not wolves. They have been saying they're aren't wolves here for sometime. Until they capture one live and do blood tests they are all wolves IMO.


 Probably because I used a little common sense when reading the article. I believe the person who went out and looked at the scene, which I didn't, would know alot about this specific scenario than you or I. ie....the distance between prints when walking/running, size of prints, proximity to the road, eating on roadkill, etc.... One can deduce that all of these things together would mean "they are not wolves". 
Are there wolves in that area. Most definately. Have they had any "positive proof"? No. Unlike you (until they capture one live and do blood tests they are all wolves IMO), I would have to say "until they capture one live and do blood tests" they are NOT wolves, and therefore if I see any of these NOT wolves, I will shoot them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Best quote of the story--when asked about other more credible reports of wolves in the area, the biologist says, "There is some sort of canid with large feet out here." Hmmmm.... I wonder what species of canid she is referring to?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not that I'm taking any kind of side on "were they or were they not wolves."

Rather, I'd ask the question - Are there any wolf experts in Utah's DWR? Sure there are wildlife biologists, but most are fisheries guys, big game guys, and even deer or elk specialists. Do any of these so called "experts" have any experience with real, live, wolves? I'm not talking about a textbook, or even a conversation with a cohort in Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, or Alaska. Are there any DWR biologists that have actually dealt with wolves?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Her examination of paw prints in the snow cast more doubt on the theory that wolves were involved. "Based on my gut reaction, probably not," Hersey said. *"Usually when you see a wolf, it's not just sort of big, it's really big. You'll put your hand down and the track will be as big or larger than a human hand print."*
> 
> As she demonstrated her point, Hersey's hand was clearly larger than the paw prints.


I Dunno. Sounds like she's seen them first hand. An expert? Well versed?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The Govt. trapper in Box Elder Co has caught two verified wolves in his traps over the past 10 years. There were verified wolves found and heli-shot in the Randolf area in 2009-2010. There have been verified wolf sightings in the Uintah mountains and in the Book Cliffs. Is is a far stretch to think that wolves might have already travelled that far or to the places mentioned? 

There is a collared sow grizzly and two cubs in the Cache hibernating now... wanna know the coordinates?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> There is a collared sow grizzly and two cubs in the Cache hibernating now... wanna know the coordinates?


Yes. There are no collared bear on the Cache, grizzly or otherwise. I suspect most of the reports of grizzly we've been hearing are of the same cinnamon colored black bear boar that roams between Bug Lake and Curtis Creek.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There have been confirmed wolf sightings near Dutch John (pack of 5) and a wolf that was trapped near Morgan and relocated back to Yellowstone as well. Anyone saying wolves aren't here and haven't been here is blinding themselves from the truth. 

These on the side of Highway 6 may very well have not been wolves. But wolves are here, and will continue to increase in number over time. That is not debatable.


----------

